# 1948 Bombardier B12 for sale



## the old trucker

My friend has his 1948 B12 Woody for sale. It's in great running condition. He recently installed a new carb on the 265 Chrysler flat head. This machine is located in Havelock, Ontario, Canada, a little east of Toronto. Asking price is $ 16,000.... Can provide more info if needed. Pics below.


----------



## tin knocker rob

no nothing like that .. its all track no skies


----------



## tin knocker rob

and alot smaller


----------



## tin knocker rob

i hav a feeling he compleatly enclosed a j5, rounded like the one showen


----------



## northerndave

tin knocker rob said:


> no nothing like that .. its all track no skies


 


tin knocker rob said:


> and alot smaller


 


tin knocker rob said:


> i hav a feeling he compleatly enclosed a j5, rounded like the one showen


 

Dude...

WHAT???


----------



## Mtn-Track

northerndave said:


> Dude...
> 
> WHAT???


 

X2!


----------



## undy

> Dude...
> 
> WHAT???



Yeah, I wondered too.  I _think_ it's sort of a run-on with this thread:

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?p=517572#post517572

That's all I could figure out.

Cheers


----------

